# Kuk sool hapkido



## Dong xiao hu (Aug 11, 2017)

After 35+ years of TCMA and capoeira I've decided I want to learn a new art. I remember thinking that kuk sool was always cool. It turns out there is a class for kook sool 5 minutes from my house. I've done some research. from what I can tell is that kuk sool hapkido is made up of practitioners that broke off at various times from the kuk sool won.  So have there been changes in the curriculum or is it the same as the kuk sool won?

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 14, 2017)

I know practically nothing about Kuk Sool Won or Kuk Sool Hapkido.  I did see an couple of demonstrations of Kuk Soo Won in Korea.  But by chance, I began studying Hapkido. 

I think it would be accurate to say all emphasize  grappling, and probably study many of the same techniques, but probably at different times in the belting system.  The Kuk Sool Won I saw demonstrated seemed close to the Hapkido I learned.

The  best advice I think would be go check it out and see if you like it.  Grappling is very different from striking and kicking arts.  But very effective.  And it does use kicking and striking.  So far as I know, at least the Korean grappling arts, all defend against strikes, kicks, grapples, and you name it, including weapons.


----------

